# أريد مساعدة في طريقة عمل configuration



## الأعجوبة2 (4 أبريل 2010)

إخواني الكرام : 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
أريد مساعدة في طريقة عمل configuration for new site يستخدم أجهزة نوكيا كـ vendor 
وما هي الـ vertical و الـ horizontal عند تركيب المايكروويف 
و ما هي عمل الـ remote accese وكيفية عملها 
وطريقة عمل الـ sweep test 

ممكن أن تدلوني على رابط مفيد

شكر الله لكم سعيكم


----------



## zerocool_300 (7 أبريل 2010)

ihn


----------



## امير المحبة (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مسالة عمل الكونفيقريشن تعتمد على عدد التياركسات ( trx ) المراد أستخدمها في المحطة
فكل شركة لها كروتها الخاصة وكل كرت يعطي عدد معين من التياركسات .
بخصوص نوكيا فلايوجد عندي خبرة في كيفية عمل محطاتها.
أما بخصوص هواوي موتورلا فيمكني أن افيدك.


----------

